# October 2020 POTM Winner!



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 8, 2020)

We had another great contest for our October submissions. The winning photographer was @thereyougo! with his very calming photo titled " Boats in the Mist ". It was nominated by @SquarePeg. Both these members will be getting a pm shortly to get the info for their prizes.
Coming in very closely behind this one was the wonderful portrait " Portrait of a Photographer " by @Black_Square. It was nominated by @zombiesniper.
This month, the 3rd place photo is the beautiful floral shot called " Flamboyance " and was shot by @oldhippy. I happened to be the one who saw the potential and nominated it.

Please congratulate the winner and I wish to thank everyone who took an active role and nominated _all_ the photos this month. Without you, there'd be no contest.

WTG @thereyougo!


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 8, 2020)

Congratulations to all. The images were excellent.


----------



## limr (Nov 8, 2020)

Congrats, @thereyougo! Excellent shot, and well deserving of the title!


----------



## Space Face (Nov 9, 2020)

Well done.


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 9, 2020)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 9, 2020)

Congratulations, beautiful shot.


----------



## CherylL (Nov 9, 2020)

Congrats!


----------



## Black_Square (Nov 9, 2020)

@thereyougo! congrats on your photo - a worthy winner!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 9, 2020)

Congratulations!


----------



## flowerpunk (Nov 17, 2020)

Congratulations


----------

